# Party Flyer - Bewertung



## schmackes (30. August 2007)

hallo zusammen! bin neu hier im forum und weiß nicht so ganz ob ich hier richtig bin  aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! also ich habe für ein paar kollegen 2 flyer entworfen und wollte wissen welchen ihr besser findet und was ich verbessern könnte 
*vielen dank im voraus!* 

http://johny.ww7.eu/Fun/flyer_1.jpg

http://johny.ww7.eu/Fun/flyer_2.jpg


----------



## Michael Engel (30. August 2007)

Generell das Lilane besser, bei dem gelben wirken die Kanten der Frau so unscharf.

ABER: 16er Party? Teqila gleich mit draufschreiben? Nicht das ihr da ärger bekommt :>

Edit: denk dran das ganze zeugs in 300 dpi zu erstellen... nicht das du beim drucken das blaue wunder erlebst xD Bei der gelegenheit kannst sie hier ja nochmal ein wenig größer vorstellen


----------



## schmackes (30. August 2007)

jo das lilane gefällt mir auch besser ^^ und das mit dem tequila und den preisen ist frei erfunden und hat nichts mit der party zu tun! muss mich noch mit den kollegen unterhalten was ich dadrauf schreiben soll


----------



## Maik (30. August 2007)

@schmackes: Bitte beachte den Punkt 15 unserer Netiquette bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## schmackes (30. August 2007)

wasn das fürn saftladen hier?
1. schreibt keiner zurück und 2. müsst ihr das mit eurer Netiquette nicht so anstellen!


----------



## forsterm (30. August 2007)

Hallo,


schmackes hat gesagt.:


> wasn das fürn saftladen hier?
> 1. schreibt keiner zurück und 2. müsst ihr das mit eurer Netiquette nicht so anstellen!


so sind halt die Regeln, die du bei der Registrierung akzeptiert hast.....wenn dir das nicht gefällt, zwignt dich niemand hier zu bleiben.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Maik (30. August 2007)

schmackes hat gesagt.:


> wasn das fürn saftladen hier?
> 1. schreibt keiner zurück und 2. müsst ihr das mit eurer Netiquette nicht so anstellen!



Gilt in diesem Forum keine Antwort-Pflicht innerhalb der nächsten Stunden. 

Wird auf die Netiquette hingewiesen, wenn ein User sich nicht an sie hält.

Gefällt mir dein Tonfall überhaupt nicht, weshalb du gleich zu Beginn deiner User-Karriere eine Woche Ruhepause verschrieben bekommst.

Thema geschlossen.


----------

